# netmount not loaded on boot

## mikeyw

I recently installed gentoo and had everything set up except the sound.  I tried to install and configure alsa wed night and didn't finish, and now since yesterday I get an error on boot that says 

"netmount not loaded" or something close to that.  

Now my network settings are screwed up and I get no IP address with 

"dhcpcd eth0"

Any ideas??

----------

## mikeyw

the exact error is;

*Failed to bring eth0 up [ !! ]

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

* "netmount" was not started.

----------

## kallamej

Is the correct module for your nic loaded?

Are the settings in /etc/conf.d/net correct?

----------

## mikeyw

I don't think the right module is loaded.  When I boot from the live cd it detects the nic just fine and up until two days ago it detected it just fine on boot up???  Arghh.....

----------

## MuHaHa

I have just encountered the same problem..

If you do an 'lsmod' ...Is it blank ?

----------

## mikeyw

When I do an lsmod it shows me maybe 4 modules.  When I boot from the cd it gives me maybe 9 or so and I know I added all of them in my kernel when I installed gentoo..........

----------

## kallamej

The nic module is probably one of the 5 modules not loaded when you boot from HD. Check that your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4|6 is correct. If unsure, post the lsmod output.

----------

## mikeyw

First off I'm a little confused that in that directory there is kernel-2.4 and kernel-2.5.  but when I checked them there was absolutely no modules loaded in them.  I used nano and there was only 11 lines and 10 of them were instructions and the last one was an example.

----------

## kallamej

And if you add your nic module to kernel-2.4? Does it work then? The file may have been nuked if you used etc-update uncarefully (-3 or -5).

----------

## russryder

try this

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

go through the section for network devices and ensure that the correct network device for your system is enabled either as a module or built-in

moving on assuming that you corrected the error in your kernel or there was no problem there ensure that your /etc/conf.d/net file has something like this uncommented

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

that's about the just of getting your network to start on boot

Russ

----------

## mikeyw

Russ 

I've tried that must be 4 or 5 times now and everything is as you say.  When I ifconfig eth0 doesn't come up just the local loopback (I thought it was eth0 when I told you on the phone).  That give you any ideas???

----------

## mikeyw

kallamej,

     I haven't the slightest clue on what syntax to add lines to my kernel file.  And if that's not what you're talking about when I make_menuconfig to get into my kernel the right module is loaded for my nic.

----------

## russryder

what happens when you type:

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

----------

## kallamej

If you compiled the driver for your nic as a module there should be an uncommented line in the autoload file corresponding to your kernel version (2.4 or 2.6). Mine looks like

```
$ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4:  kernel modules to load when system boots.# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4,v 1.1 2003/03/09 09:06:23 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.4 kernels.  If you need different modules

# for a 2.5 kernel, you can create /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.5

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

 

# For example:

3c59x

ide-scsi

sg

sr_mod

nvidia

bttv

```

where 3c59x is for my nic. If lsmod doesn't list the corect module just

```
modprobe modulename
```

 and run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

If your /etc/conf.d/net is set up correctly for DHCP or static it should work.

----------

## mikeyw

Well I got the problem solved.  I'm not all together 100% on what was the real problem but maybe someone could explain after I post the solution.  First off thank you Kallamej and Russ the solution was as follows;

first to boot of the live cd and find my module name then,

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig(to be sure nic installed as module then exit saving conf.)

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install && make install

mount /boot

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

then I added my module name to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4.20 file.  Then I changed my /boot/grub/grub.conf to boot the bzImage.  After that it was a simple task of un-commenting a line in /etc/conf.d/net, specifically,

iface_eth0="dhcp"

then it was a simple reboot to get the eth0 up.  Thanks to all for your help!!!

----------

